# Sign, sign ever where a sign



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

goverment propety, no tresspassing vilators will be proecuted. will they went and stopped us from fishing at 9 mile. does this mean if this covers the whole creek (from the steps to the mouth ) or what. leave it to a bunck of wefare dop head to mess it up for those who really enjoyed fishing that creek. hope this don,t become a patern up and down the ohio [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The irony! --Tim


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

well that sucks. what part of the creek are the signs located?


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

The sign is just to keep people off the platform.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

That platform is a death trap, and that's probably why it's off limits. Unless the water is really high, it's pretty well useless for fishing anyway...


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I fished the mouth of the creek a few ago, the signs where up. On the way back to the truck a park officer drove by and never said a word. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

nitsud said:


> That platform is a death trap, and that's probably why it's off limits. Unless the water is really high, it's pretty well useless for fishing anyway...


death trap yes i,ve, seen 5 people on that thing / useless fro fishing, i,ve caught a ton off fish off that thing. will i guess the good thing is we can still fish the creer. thanks for the info..., i fish there all the time.


----------

